# 1:26.63 BLD Solve - Anthony Searle.



## Anthony (May 7, 2009)

1:26.63
WOOOOOAH!!!
My Previous Best was 2:14, so this is pretty unreal.
Nonlucky solve, only one corner and one edge solved.
Memo was just great for me, even though I double checked quite a bit.
Execution was also not bad.
I mean, hey, who could complain about beating their record by 36%. 
I had never had a sub 2, and I had a sub 1:30?


Yay. 
I use M2 and Old Pochmann Corners.
Advice is appreciated.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

nice job. 
d(>_<)b 
(message was too short)(not anymore)
awesome reaction at the end.


----------



## Kenny (May 7, 2009)

Wow, Anthony, you're getting better and better every day. Nice ).


----------



## cookingfat (May 7, 2009)

wow, that's pretty awesome. You must have been so pumped after that. 

Wish I could improve that well.


----------



## Simboubou (May 7, 2009)

I wish I could be you, i would suddenly be sub60 ! XD
Congratulations !


----------



## brunson (May 7, 2009)

"Do it right!" hehe.

You yelled that at him when he almost stopped the timer wrong on his 2x2 solve at the Denver comp.


----------



## Slash (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations, pretty fast exec!


----------



## Sa967St (May 7, 2009)

the timer on the screen says 1:29


----------



## Pedro (May 7, 2009)

on the stackmat it says 1:26


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the timer on the screen says 1:29



He stopped that one later, after he realized it was still running.. 
The one on the screen was probably just to show people who are watching what the time was at end och memo and such..



It's nice to have a little assistans 

Awesome solve!


----------



## Zava (May 8, 2009)

hey Anthony, great job! 
I'd start using that corner thing


----------

